# Sinuses



## trashoken (Apr 6, 2014)

I wake up with a blocked up nose every morning does anybody else suffer this?


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes and a migraine always. It's really annoying but nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Allison M (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a runny nose and tons of spit. Interesting how we all have different symptoms. Bunch of odd ducks, we are!


----------



## Thomas (May 9, 2014)

I had sinus problem for the last few years. My doctor said  that the only thing we can do is surgery  
My nose was blocked which caused many problems like higher pressure, sleeping difficulties, problems at work especially under high stress my nose was completely blocked and I had to leave meetings, etc. But finally after years of experiments with medications, sprays I cured my sinuses and feel much much better and my sleep comfort improved significantly. There always must be remedy for our problems but sometimes it's difficult to find it. Hope you will.


----------



## trashoken (May 13, 2014)

Thomas said:


> I had sinus problem for the last few years. My doctor said  that the only thing we can do is surgery
> My nose was blocked which caused many problems like higher pressure, sleeping difficulties, problems at work especially under high stress my nose was completely blocked and I had to leave meetings, etc. But finally after years of experiments with medications, sprays I cured my sinuses and feel much much better and my sleep comfort improved significantly. There always must be remedy for our problems but sometimes it's difficult to find it. Hope you will.


How did you solve your sinus problems, I'm using menthol crystals at the moment it works for a little while but I still wake up with a blocked nose and it scares me sometimes.


----------



## Lisaj (May 13, 2014)

My left sinus was blocked for years. Until I got a weird eye infection. They put me on eye drops that were steroids and it cleared it up. My PC did say it was probably inflamation from Crohn's.


----------



## SoOoO CoNfuSeD (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes! I do too, it often leads to sinus headaches. I've been using Hydrasense nasal spray when i get too congested, i find it's been helping. Good luck!


----------



## DSTURBED (Jul 17, 2014)

Same thing going on with me for years.  I had the sinus surgery a couple years ago...Got maybe a couple months relief and now it's back worse than ever.  I wake up so stuffed up, suffer from severe sinus migraines and always have post nasal drip


----------



## scooby2651 (Jul 18, 2014)

I always have a blocked nose when I wake up. It feels like I am starting with a cold. Sometimes use a nasal spray. Also I tend to sneeze a lot, glad to know I am not alone.


----------



## sid (Jul 18, 2014)

i think its common among crohns sufferers. I too have the same problem, but i knw surgery isnt the solution as it would come back as long as I have crohns ( which I belive is the root cause), so i try home remedies and try to avoid OTC medicines and anti biotics as much as possible. hot ginger tea with honey helps.


----------



## lizbeth (Jul 29, 2014)

I didn't realise the connection to my constant runny nose and being blocked up all the time, I also have an annoying cough which Iput down to having a runny nose, I've recently started taking piriton which has helped so much and I use a nose stay when I'm really blocked up.


----------



## Graceiferd (Aug 3, 2014)

My nose is stuffy every morning and I wake up sneezing and runny and sneeze for about half the day. (Some days are better than others) I try to take Benadryl as soon as the fits start. These fits are very strong and violent. 
Also I had surgery for a seton about a month ago and was on two antibiotics. The stuffy nose went away but returned as soon as they were finished. This is very interesting to me.  Has any one else noticed anything like this. I'm certain it's not a sinus infection or an allergen in my home. Everything is almost as clean/dust free and hypoallergenic as I can get it.  Also I have air purifiers going steady. :/


----------



## trashoken (Aug 5, 2014)

lizbeth said:


> I didn't realise the connection to my constant runny nose and being blocked up all the time, I also have an annoying cough which Iput down to having a runny nose, I've recently started taking piriton which has helped so much and I use a nose stay when I'm really blocked up.


Hi Lizbeth I to take portion and it helps a lot, I also use menthol crystals if my nose is really blocked, I also use obus oils on a tissue to breath in when I go to sleep and I always have lockets by my bed to ease the coughing. What is a nose stay? and what does it do?(I hate the sneezing and coughing it hurts my stomach)


----------



## lizbeth (Aug 5, 2014)

Oops I missed that spelling mistakes, I meant noise spray, it's called Otrivine, it's brilliant too if I have a cold, clears my nose so I can breath while I sleep.


----------



## syzygy (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had seasonal allergies since I was a teen that often results in stuffiness and congestion.  It's been really awful for 10 days.  Usually, loratadine works well, but sometimes I think that once I have the allergies for a few days, they "settle in" as a sinus infection or something.  I did have food allergies as a kid too, but grew out of them.  As I've been exploring this new Crohn's diagnosis, it makes me look back at stuff like this to see what's connected.  I wonder if these allergies were another expression of the auto-immune issues.


----------



## DEmberton (Sep 30, 2014)

Same here. I often wake up feeling this way, and sometimes it's a "punched in the face" feeling - though I'm fairly sure that hasn't happened ;-). It's worse if I sleep with a window open, so it does fit that it's an allergy.

I've been taking Benadryl/Claritin all summer long for about 10 years, which does improve things. I was never told to; I just figured it out for myself. This year I stopped when I went into hospital in July, and didn't continue just to see if I could make it through the year. It was fine for about 2 months, then hit me again about 2 weeks ago.

It never occurred to me it could be related to what was going on in my GI system.


----------

